# Issue login in as user



## rafnizp (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi Guys

Currently I'm running Freebsd 12.1 Release using VMware Fusion on MAC and having problem to log in as regular user
It looks like issue started after installing bash package but not 100% sure if this is the case.
Now when I try to log in as user who is also member of wheel I have following error:

```
Cannot find root directory.
login: could not determine audit condition
```
Anyone know what this could case that? I was not changing any permissions at all.

Thanks,
Rafal


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2020)

rafnizp said:


> It looks like issue started after installing bash package but not 100% sure if this is the case.


Just installing it doesn't do anything.



rafnizp said:


> Cannot find root directory.
> login: could not determine audit condition


Can you still login as root? If that doesn't work either, can you boot to single user mode?


----------



## rafnizp (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes I'm able log in as root, but not as regular user. I will try single mode later on


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2020)

rafnizp said:


> I will try single mode later on


Not needed, you can login as root to fix the issue. There's probably something wrong with your user account settings. What does `getent passwd <user>` show?


----------



## a6h (Oct 5, 2020)

Are you using any Disk quotas (soft limit, or hard limit) on your user account?

This error `login: Could not determine audit condition` comes from usr.bin/login/login_audit.c. There are some similar problem in Mac terminal, but you've stated that it's on your FreeBSD guest. The only similar problem was reported in 2009 in the mailing-list and Forums. The user claimed he messed with Disk quotas.


----------



## rafnizp (Oct 5, 2020)

No disc quotes were set only standard setup with wizard.
After wizard ends I have installed only nano, and git nothing else was configured on the system except adding user to wheel group.
Maybe the issue is with disk size because this VM has only 10 GB assigned  but before previous  VM had 40 GB assigned and issue was that same after day or two. I also use LVM disc encryption 
current disk 
Filesystem         1K-blocks    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default   7615940 1231664 6384276    16%    /
devfs                      1       1       0   100%    /dev
zroot/tmp            6384412     136 6384276     0%    /tmp
zroot                6384364      88 6384276     0%    /zroot
zroot/var/log        6384448     172 6384276     0%    /var/log
zroot/usr/home       6384400     124 6384276     0%    /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports      6384364      88 6384276     0%    /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src        6384364      88 6384276     0%    /usr/src
zroot/var/audit      6384364      88 6384276     0%    /var/audit
zroot/var/crash      6384364      88 6384276     0%    /var/crash
zroot/var/mail       6384364      88 6384276     0%    /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp        6384364      88 6384276     0%    /var/tmp


----------

